# General > Biodiversity >  Golachs

## gleeber

I was walking along Thurso beach tonight and it was twilight so I didnt get a good look.. I was climbing the rocks at the rock well and as I put my hand onto the rock a large beastie scuttled past my fingers and under the crevices in the rock in front of my eyes. It was like a cockroach but about 3 times bigger. Is there a marine version?

----------


## golach

> I was walking along Thurso beach tonight and it was twilight so I didnt get a good look.. I was climbing the rocks at the rock well and as I put my hand onto the rock a large beastie scuttled past my fingers and under the crevices in the rock in front of my eyes. It was like a cockroach but about 3 times bigger. Is there a marine version?


A  baby Partin maybe Gleeber?

----------


## gleeber

No it was definitely a beastie.

----------


## trix

eewe, sounds gross gleeber....

howp ye telt someone ye wis goin rock climbin in 'e twighlight!! i ken yer a mannie an' 'at but i widna ye til hev til chop off yer airm or anythin... ::

----------


## gleeber

An update. My mate saw this thread and it reminded him of something that happened when he was a kid and lit a big bonfire with driftwood on the same rocks. When the fire was raging lots of slater type beasties came out from the crevices in the rocks. Thats the same kiddies. Both of us have spent a lot of time on the rocks and we only ever saw them once. I found him on google.
_Ligia oceanica_

----------


## starfish

> eewe, sounds gross gleeber....
> 
> howp ye telt someone ye wis goin rock climbin in 'e twighlight!! i ken yer a mannie an' 'at but i widna ye til hev til chop off yer airm or anythin...


 How comes people on here moan about spelling ect yet you write like that and no one moans

----------


## gleeber

> How comes people on here moan about spelling ect yet you write like that and no one moans


Only on the org.  :: 
That ones been done to death starfish.

----------


## shazzap

_Ligia oceanica_ [/QUOTE]

Yuk.
Made me cringe.

----------

